# SX50 HS in forum profile summary



## nateg (Aug 19, 2014)

How do I change what camera I use in my forum profile summary?

Probably obvious so sorry in advance.

N


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2014)

Post more...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13267.0


----------



## nateg (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah I see...

Tah


----------

